# do you sit with your hands down your trousers?



## Surly Wurly

say yr watching tv or catching up on some crap on youtube or whatever. dyou dig that hand down in there? u flexin dat waistband? got yr fingertips in the pubes there, getting a bit shaggy in front? are you giving it a little squeeze to say "how do you do?"? are you surveying for stubble, or are you checking that mons for...chubble? can you hold a cigarette in that hand while its down there? or do you use that hand to turn a coin over and over, or use it to scratch your face compulsively, perhaps? maybe you click a pen constantly, or spark and spark and spark a zippo?

over to you, you malfunctioning international fart-cloud ^_^

*all of our polls are busy. your answers are important to us - please wait until a poll is available to take your call*


----------



## RandomGentleman

TheOLDPrince said:


> someone translate please


It looks like some sort of Russian extradition treaty with Latvia to me.


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## gopherinferno

i wanna start another thread called "do you sit with your hands down _other _people's trousers?" but i fear that would get quite out of hand very quickly


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> i wanna start another thread called "do you sit with your hands down _other _people's trousers?" but i fear that would get quite out of hand very quickly


HA! i KNEW you werent an american. i think you'll find the correct word is PANTS


----------



## bad baby

*_pants_ breathlessly while reading this thread*


----------



## bad baby

oh, and this:

surly and gopher sitting in a tree
puttingtheirhandsdowneachother'spants/trousers-I-N-G


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> oh, and this:
> 
> surly and gopher sitting in a tree
> puttingtheirhandsdowneachother'spants/trousers-I-N-G


i dont know what this is, but its not what _you _think it is. you are either trying to force me to come out as gay, or you are trying to get me to confess my love for _you_.

either way my answer to you is the same -


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


>


this is why you should always use protection.


----------



## gopherinferno

one day you will answer for your sins


----------



## SD92

Only in Winter when I need my hands need warming up. In summer there's no need, unless I just feel like a feel for the feels.


----------



## East

stick my hands in my panties when they're cold & hold my boobs when they get chilly


----------



## blue2

Yes


----------



## knightofdespair

gopherinferno said:


> one day you will answer for your sins


Haha that's good right there.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Buckyx said:


>


superb proof-of-concept illustration ^-^

here we see that this does not have to be a sedentary activity and can be enjoyed along with watersports -


----------



## Surly Wurly

@Persephone The Dread i think yr gal has cooties : /


----------



## Fey

It's the only reason I wear trousers in the first place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Surly Wurly said:


> @Persephone The Dread i think yr gal has cooties : /


When you've got to itch, you've got to itch I guess. And then it will be forever immortalised by the click of a digital camera.

seriously though I know basically nothing about her, so I feel awkward about being her sas representative. Besides Daria will get annoyed if I have too many homeslices.


----------



## Gojira

Top 5 SAS poll alive.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

haha lol.... who makes this s*** up?. NO . I dont put my hands down there when watching tv or whatever. however, sometimes its required to scratch your nuts. i tend to do that externally tho


----------



## Surly Wurly

Persephone The Dread said:


> When you've got to itch, you've got to itch I guess. And then it will be forever immortalised by the click of a digital camera.
> 
> seriously though I know basically nothing about her, so I feel awkward about being her sas representative. Besides Daria will get annoyed if I have too many homeslices.


oh my goodness i always seem to end up talking to the daria girls 

my cynicism persists, however. she was probably able to figure out that putting her hand down her trousers would be a solid career move.

but yeah im definitely more of a beavis and butthead guy. he. hehehe.


----------



## Surly Wurly

KILOBRAVO said:


> *haha lol.... who makes this s*** up?*. NO . I dont put my hands down there when watching tv or whatever. however, sometimes its required to scratch your nuts. i tend to do that externally tho


it was me :|


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> this is why you should always use *protection*.


my sperms do whatever they wanna do


----------



## CWe

I catch myself sometimes


----------



## bad baby

surly i wish you had made this poll public. i wanna know who is the other person who voted "i am the literary ted bundy" because they are my spirit animal.

trouserhand buddies 4eva yo!

edward trouserhands

...lol idk what i'm saying ignore me and carry on \(^o^)/


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> my sperms do whatever they wanna do


your sperm is intent on bringing evil into this world it seems


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> surly i wish you had made this poll public. i wanna know who is the other person who voted "i am the literary ted bundy" because they are my spirit animal.


it might have been me, let me check

edit - it wasnt, i'm the -

"i dont wear trousers you cis-male scum" guy

i would have made it public but theres lots of boxes n sh1t and it gets boring paying attention to it all in the end, sorry 



> trouserhand buddies 4eva yo!
> 
> edward trouserhands
> 
> ...*lol idk what i'm saying *ignore me and carry on \(^o^)/


yet you said it anyway, and this is a good thing ^_^


----------



## bad baby

^yea that one does sound like you ;p


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> ^yea that one does sound like you ;p


they were _all _me : |

how depressing


----------



## bad baby

i meant that one sounds like you the MOST

although "your cleft or mine" is a close second


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> i meant that one sounds like you the MOST
> 
> although "your cleft or mine" is a close second


whatever, im still hurtin from how you lied and said we were playing battleships


----------



## bad baby

ugh whatever i was drunk cut me some ****ing slack

...or rather, cut me some ****ing slack*s*










lulz


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> ugh whatever i was drunk cut me some ****ing slack
> 
> ...or rather, cut me some ****ing slack*s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz


yeah well i was sleepy and it made me feel even stupider

eh...see those slacks...are those your _smartypants_?

...x|


----------



## Cletis

No. I'm not like Al Bundy. I've never sat that way.


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> one day you will answer for your sins


lol whatever, they been saying that for thousands of years and i keep pulling all those wings off and stealing all the candy x3

i bet you sleep like this


----------



## ikrisskross

Lol I used to. I don't know what happened a few years ago but I just stopped all of the sudden.


----------



## Conviction07

Only when I'm watching porn.


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> lol whatever, they been saying that for thousands of years and i keep pulling all those wings off and stealing all the candy x3
> 
> i bet you sleep like this


i probably do


----------



## typemismatch

I sometimes do put my hand down my trousers, but my penis is so small that eventually I need to put both hands down. Then after a few minutes when I still haven't found the little fella I have to remove my trousers to get some decent lighting down there. At this point I usually get asked to leave by a member of staff.


----------



## bad baby

typemismatch said:


> I sometimes do put my hand down my trousers, but my penis is so small that eventually I need to put both hands down. Then after a few minutes when I still haven't found the little fella I have to remove my trousers to get some decent lighting down there. At this point I usually get asked to leave by a member of staff.


i just lol'd so hard at this i was afraid a member of staff was going to ask _me_ to leave


----------



## Tokztero

I don't do it but I hate it when a person does that and then she/he prepares me a meal, it tastes so much better.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Tokztero said:


> I don't do it but I hate it when a person does that and then she/he prepares me a meal, it tastes so much better.


what is the source of the hatred here, is it that other people's genital shavings are such a frustratingly elusive ingredient or do you simply resent your craving for crotch flora?

for some reason i just thought about this guy at work...he always used to act nicely towards me but for some unfathomable reason i just felt a bit snide about the guy. one day he was taking over the shift from me and i was reporting to him all the whats and wherefores of the day, and i turned around to realise he was up to his elbow in his own longbottoms...from that day on i was plagued by vivid and unwanted impressions of the texture of his nut oil

he eventually left and although he had never acted out of sorts to me i heard that he was a bit of a freak with the younger staff members on facebook

anyway its not like anyone is going to believe this story most of you havent left your room since you were out of nappies. plus most of the time i talk complete garbage anyway


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Just when I'm out and about.


----------

